# Options Besides Langford For 8v 1.8 Turbo Kit? (Searched)



## Padawan (Feb 19, 2004)

I've been doing some research on this site and found that Steve Langford used to offer a turbo kit for the 1.8 8v motors. However, it's no longer available (except used) and didn't include plumbing. Are there any other pre-packaged turbo kits available for these motors? I checked EIP, but they don't appear to have one. I apologize, but I'm very new to VW and I'm trying to learn as much as I can.


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: Options Besides Langford For 8v 1.8 Turbo Kit? (Padawan)*

I sell the RotorCharged A1 Lysholm twin screw supercharger kit for the A1s...let me know if I can help...
Here's how it looks installed:








and out of the car on the engine stand (mounted on a short style 1.8 GX code block in this example)...








and here is the dynojet run at 8 psi...(with ported eurospec head, 2.0 8v ABA block) with 63mm pulley...stopping at 5.5k for lack of fuel...cam advance set at 3 degrees advance...
in excel...








and dynojet scan...











_Modified by Peter Tong at 11:32 AM 4-3-2004_


----------



## autobahn 69 (Aug 11, 2003)

*Re: Options Besides Langford For 8v 1.8 Turbo Kit? (Peter Tong)*

WOW, I got to get me one of these, who says the 1.8 8v is DEAD, is there issues running one of these with a MK2 manifold?, thats whats in the picture, but the the output for the charger would seem to line right up for a MK1. 

Also there is the Calloway kit, sometimes you can still find them around, but good luck. I don't even know the reliability on these. I saw one on the New Dimensions classifieds a while back, and the seller was not a very good gentleman.


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: Options Besides Langford For 8v 1.8 Turbo Kit? (autobahn 69)*

It will work fine with either A1, or A2 intake manifolds. I'm finishing up plumbing for a customer this week who will be running an A2 manifold in his A1 Cabby.
The tensioner bracket has been improved as well. Now its setup so you can use one size serpentine belt, with just about any pulley you care to run, saving customers the $25 or so necessary for updating the belt when they purchase a new pulley.
I'm in the process of redoing the belt routing so this kit will also work for folks that are running power steering...specifically A2 folks and some of the later A1 folks.
Max flow for this Autorotor 2087 compressor is 500+ cfm so plenty of headroom as well...but with the 63mm pulley power and torque curve are on par with the 12v VR6...slightly better actually...even when hp is only measured at 5300 rpm...even on Volvo 240 turbo CIS injection.
Smallest pulley is 50/53mm...



_Modified by Peter Tong at 12:12 AM 4-1-2004_


----------



## Mortal_Wombat (Jan 29, 2004)

meeehhhh i want it...but it looks so expensive


----------



## fEEDub v.1.0 (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: (Mortal_Wombat)*

peterTong
im interested in your setup, seems like a good power boost for people who dont want to do a VR6 swap,,,
keep us up to date with the a2 w/ps setup.


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: (fEEDub v.1.0)*

Thanks - I'll definitely keep folks up to date...
I plan on doing 40-60, 50-70 in gear acceleration times as well in 3rd and 4th...to give folks idea of what instant throttle response is with a Lysholm and how "on demand" passing performance is...
With no turbo to spool the car just leaps...
I'm going to do one last dyno run with solely the CIS and the 63mm pulley - with some cam retard (had it at 3 deg advanced in above dyno's) to see what the max # are with Volvo 240t CIS, then swap in the SDS, and dyno with the 53mm pulley (17+ psi)...and let her rip...
I hope the original poster found a solution that works for them!


----------



## Padawan (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: (Peter Tong)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peter Tong* »_
I hope the original poster found a solution that works for them!

Thanks. I'm actually still in the very early research stages, and haven't settled on anything yet. This looks like an excellent option though.


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: (Padawan)*

Research is a great thing...I did about a years worth back in 98 prior to putting together this kit. Do as much as time permits I say...also figure out what rpm ranges you do most of your driving in, and match the FI option to that...


----------



## VdubFeind (Dec 9, 2002)

*Re: (Peter Tong)*

Holy crap ! thats amazing ! how much does the kit go for ?


----------



## kervin (Feb 24, 2001)

*Re: (Padawan)*

That's the set-up I'm going for http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'm getting my fueling ready, then comes _the kompressor_


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: (kervin)*

Kervin,
Can't wait to get one on your car...I'd love to send you one with a 53mm to start...
All I can say is - is your tranny going to be ready for the power?


----------



## kervin (Feb 24, 2001)

*Re: (Peter Tong)*

You know, being a A1 guy means I have a few trannies hanging around








I hope to have a real LSD tranny soon, but at the sametime, I'm not a drag racer, so in the back of my mind I hope that my smoothness will help my parts last longer.


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: (kervin)*

Hi Kervin,
A Peloquin or Quaife ATB or at least a bolt kit is a good idea once you get past around 160 whp or thereabouts. The stock 16v PP and 8v clutch disk hasn't slipped on me yet at the 170 wheel torque. I am planning on switching to a different clutch when I have the FN off for the peloquin install.
This compressor with a 53mm pulley is capable of achieving 250+ wtq over a broad range (3000+ rpm) with the 53mm pulley. Max hp depends on head preparation.
I think the A1 cars are uniquely suited for very high hp/weight ratios given their light weight. Each hp in an A1 is equivalent to 1.35hp worth in say a Corrado...so the performance to $$$ ratio is pretty good.
Thats one reason I love these A1s...and have fun driving around a 22 year old car



















_Modified by Peter Tong at 6:40 PM 4-5-2004_


----------

